# brute vs popo



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

brute won popo got filled with mud and water


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Brute FTW!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

ok I had a little fun with this post but to be honest the popo was not setup for the mud no snorkels just 29.5 swawp lites It took us about hour to get it back running it was water locked but I followed the directions on this site and it runs fine now


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

awsome. i forgot about that article. someone used it


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hope the PoPo's handle water in the engine better then the Brutes do!!

Cool pics,were are yall riding?


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

we ride at this park http://www.bricks4x4farm.com/ its a good place not many rules Trucks gone wild this year had about 5000 people 0n 400 acres I got some good pics if yall want me to post them let me know


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hell yeah post them up. Everyone loves some good ole mud slinging pics and videos.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

heres some vids check these out


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

they also have good pics on there website


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL that was a tough hole.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

yep it has a $4000 bounty on it nobody has ever made


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought that was the $$$$ hole so are you guys going to the New years eve bash this weekend or is it going to be to cold


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I got a kick as soon as someone put their arm out the window holding their hand or finger up,,,,,,,down they went


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sweet vids! Those Fords were sweet! Did that white jeep make it all the way? Def made it farther than everyone else!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice vids it looks like powerline park in ohio tons of holes and trucks just like them.


----------

